
Issues for Self-Driving Cars in U.S. Cities - prostoalex
http://www.inc.com/betsy-mikel/why-self-driving-cars-could-be-a-design-nightmare-for-us-cities.html
======
TulliusCicero
> It turns out we're not really planning for self driving cars at all. Most
> cities seem not to be forecasting driverless cars in their future.

So what? Nobody knows exactly how self-driving cars are going to operate in
cities, because they aren't here yet. In the meantime, it's fine to continue
as normal.

------
acbabis
I think the article is holding self-driving cars to a higher standard than
regular cars.

> City parking -- lots, street spaces, garages -- are designed with adequate
> space for people to get in and out of those cars. Driverless cars can be
> parked tightly together to conserve space.

> At this stage, it's unclear exactly how we'll handle parking self-driving
> car. When not in use, could they be tucked away in garages outside of the
> city center? If that's the case, how do those who own the cars summon them?

Being able to store cars more compactly is a _benefit_. It shouldn't confer an
obligation that must be met immediately. Self-driving cars will have no
trouble using regular parking spaces in the meantime.

------
eagsalazar2
Exactly none of the issues listed seem at all like nightmares for US Cities.
Slow news day?

~~~
nmrm2
The author is the owner of a "content consultancy", and is not in any sense a
technology journalist.

"Content" is advertising paid for by advertising.

------
nickjackson
Apply HN: A city built for the 21st century.

In all seriousness, would be quite a fun challenge to build a modern city from
scratch.

------
justaaron
why do we need self-driving cars?

~~~
justaaron
kinda seems like a poorly thought out idea in the first place... i mean a
train, maglev capsules shot through tubes, a normal car, a bicycle, ok makes
sense... self-driving car? not high on my wish list, i guess

~~~
mac01021
You don't see the benefit of being able to go anywhere roads go without having
to drive?

A one-hour car commute is no longer a waste of an hour. You can use that time
to write software, or sleep, or study, or watch TV. Living an hour's drive
away from work (or near work but an hour away from your parents, like I do) is
no longer a major inconvenience.

